# XM Voices Support for African-Americans



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In its discussions with the National Action Network (NAN) and the National Association of Black Organizations (NABO) yesterday morning, XM Satellite Radio maintained its support of the African-American community in the United States.

"XM's commitment to the African-American community goes beyond just programming," the company said in a statement. "We have informed NAN that we currently have a programming partnership with DC-area based 'Radio One,' the nation's largest African-American owned radio company, which programs five channels including 'Spirit,' the first national 24-hour-a-day, seven-day-a-week Gospel channel, and 'The Power,' the first national African-American talk channel, featuring Joe Madison, DC's own 'Black Eagle.'"

Despite no conclusion as to whether the satellite radio company will carry NAN-promoted "The Word Network," XM has stated its full support and continued delivery of a diverse channel lineup.

Congresswoman Eleanor Holmes Norton said, "XM is greatly admired by Washingtonians, particularly on two important counts - its decision to be an urban pioneer by bringing groundbreaking satellite radio facilities to the inner city neighborhood and its extensive programming that shows a keen appreciation for African-American audiences and for its location in a majority African-American city."

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

